# The Marriage of Plan9



## Plan 9 from OS

This will be interesting. I am not a writer by trade - I'm an engineer actually - so if it seems rather disjointed you'll have to fill in the blanks yourselves or just ask me to clarify any points. So here it goes...gulp

*The Beginning*
I'll be up front and say this may seem like an odd way to start, but I think it will ultimately be worth it.

Since I knew that I would be going to college for at least 4 years, I elected to join the National Guard. I don't know if this option exists anymore, but I was allowed to split my basic training and AIT (training for your military job) over two summers. One week after my HS graduation, I went to basic training for 9 weeks. Trying my best not to sound like a cliche, It really changed me as a person. I was pretty shy in HS, and for some reason basic training made me into a more extroverted person. Brimming with confidence, I went off to a prominent (but not ivy) university that was located on an urban campus. I felt...reborn for lack of better terms. I closed a chapter on my life and was eagerly anticipating the start of the next part of my life. I went off to school expecting to enjoy the best 4 years of my life. What I didn't know at the time, was that the day I left home to go to basic training was the day I would never spend anymore than 2 weeks at my family home ever again. 

I lived on campus in one of the coed freshman dorms. As an added bonus, I was living on one of the floors that was dedicated to the male students attending the school of engineering. There as also a floor dedicated to the female engineering students higher up. My dorm was basically a highrise with about 17 - 20 floors. I forget how many tbh but around that many floors. The RA of my floor and the RA of the woman's engineering floor decided to have a social where us guys went to visit the girls floor. It was hokey, but it was rather fateful. So at 8 pm on a Friday night, those of us who participated went up the stairs to visit. I went to the same room number I had on my floor for a visit, but no one was home. So I casually stroll the hall. I peer into a room, and the first thing I see is an Excalibur letter opener. I walk right in and make a bee-line for it. I pull it out of the crystal block to look at it, and no - no cheesy line about pulling the sword out of the stone... I look over and then I see her smiling at me as I have her letter opener in my hand. I ask her if it was hers or her room mates. She says it's hers. She's looking at me and smiling with this shy smile that's hard to explain. I tell her I really liked it and I introduced myself to her and she did the same to me. Her room mate is also there and she's smiling and introduces herself to me as as well - but tbh I'm not really paying attention to the room mate.

I'll have to cut this short. My wife just gave me the "high sign" to wrap this up so that we can take the kids to open swim tonight. Be back in a little while.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

OK, fun little evening with my girls going swimming while the wife and I watch them. My oldest son - who is old enough that we are starting to make him pay for more himself now that he is making money - was too much of a tight ass to spring for the $2 to go to open swim. So it was just the 4 of us. They had fun and after the youngest was put to bed we had some quality time just the 2 of us.

*The Beginning (cont)*
So the 3 of us were in the room and we were getting to know each other. She was an engineering student who had a huge interest in fantasy. She actually dreamed that she would become a writer someday who wrote fantasy stories. I too was into the sci fi and fantasy genre of books. I am a HUGE fan of LOTR and the Hobbit. Shortly afterwards, a few other guys and some girls come straggling in and we hung out talking for awhile. After awhile, and why I did this I have no idea, I decided that I was heading out and said good bye to everyone. Well most of them stuck around and hung out. In fact, they hung out all night and had a lot of fun. In the meantime, I briefly lost contact with the girl and met up with her a week later. Well...she had a boyfriend by then. Damn...that was fast! I was crushed. But life went on. I still kept in contact with her when I did see her around. 

Well about a month passed and I was on my way to putting her in the past and was becoming content with it. I even spied a pretty girl one morning on the other end of the class room during one of my freshman classes. I was going to try to talk to her after class. Well, the friend of the "Fantasy Girl" happened to sit next to me and during the middle of class, she told me that "FG really wants to talk to you this evening. Will you go talk to her?". I told her sure, why not? I had no idea what she wanted to talk about. So I met her that evening - we sat outside in front of the most well known building on campus. She was still dating this other guy - who was honestly out of her league btw in the looks dept - but she really wanted to keep me as a friend. She said she was happy with her BF, but it was an odd vibe. She was nervous most of the time while we talked, and most of the conversation was just about each other, where we grew up, etc... I'm not normally very perceptive when it comes to the opposite sex - I've been hit on a number of times when I first hit campus rocking my newly chiseled body from basic training (LOL) - but I knew that she felt a strong attraction to me. Plus I knew she liked my humor and my personality too - I just knew she was attracted to me. 

Being friends, we began to hang out more as a group. I still had a group of guy friends I socialized with, but I would also go hang out with her group of male and female friends plus her BF. We had fun together as a group, played games, hung out and had fun in between studying for our classes - engineering can be hard work! Throughout the next month, there was a fair amount of sexual tension between the two of us that definitely upset the BF. I never acted on it by making a move for his GF (my FG). That wasn't me. 

One evening, I was hanging out with her group of friends. We got to talking about my commitment to the NG, basic training and the ROTC class that I was taking that fall. I was telling them about how we had to go out into the field to train and how we had to use face paint for camouflage and the other things we had to do. So FG asked what's it like to use the face paint, and I said "if you want, I can go get my face paint and show you what it's like. I demurely offer to put the paint on her face. She giggles and says "sure, but only if I get to put make up on you afterwards!". I said sure, why not. So I get the paint and start applying it to her face. It was funny, but as I applied the makeup the room of people basically "disappeared" and it felt like it was me and her. As I worked, I noticed her eyes were on me the whole time. I gazed back at her and as we talked he voice became softer and she just looked at me. It was truly surreal how the surroundings just "disappeared". Well, I finished and she grabbed her mirror to look at her face. She looked for her BF and he was no longer in the room. I didn't realize it until later after the friends who were with us told me that he got pissed off and stormed out of the room. And a number of people there told me how surprised they were when watching me apply the make up to her because to them - it was hardcore flirting with a lot of sexual tension. They told me that it was very "hot" in that room. LOL! It wasn't my intent to do that! I swear! But her BF lost it and had to get out of there. 

So, it was now my turn to have makeup put on my face. It wasn't nearly as "hot and sexy" this time around. I ended up looking like a clown. And that was that. I'll continue a little later tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Plan 9 from OS said:


> One evening, I was hanging out with her group of friends. We got to talking about my commitment to the NG, basic training and the ROTC class that I was taking that fall. I was telling them about how we had to go out into the field to train and how we had to use face paint for camouflage and the other things we had to do. So FG asked what's it like to use the face paint, and I said "if you want, I can go get my face paint and show you what it's like. *I demurely offer to put the paint on her face. She giggles and says "sure, but only if I get to put make up on you afterwards!"*. I said sure, why not. *So I get the paint and start applying it to her face. It was funny, but as I applied the makeup the room of people basically "disappeared" and it felt like it was me and her. As I worked, I noticed her eyes were on me the whole time. I gazed back at her and as we talked he voice became softer and she just looked at me. It was truly surreal how the surroundings just "disappeared". * Well, I finished and she grabbed her mirror to look at her face. She looked for her BF and he was no longer in the room.
> 
> * I didn't realize it until later after the friends who were with us told me that he got pissed off and stormed out of the room. And a number of people there told me how surprised they were when watching me apply the make up to her because to them - it was hardcore flirting with a lot of sexual tension. They told me that it was very "hot" in that room. LOL! * It wasn't my intent to do that! I swear! But her BF lost it and had to get out of there.
> 
> So, it was now my turn to have makeup put on my face. It wasn't nearly as "hot and sexy" this time around. I ended up looking like a clown. And that was that. I'll continue a little later tomorrow or the day after.


Oh my...this is so darling...Love it ! Started out with Basic Training talk & camouflaged faces...leading to adoring eyes & obvious sexual tension ...a boyfriend pi$$ed...he's been replaced... 

Awe the *Romance*... You went home looking like a clown, yet probably "high" ....knowing - this was the day, in those moments looking into each others eyes... it all changed ....this girl & you...it's gonna work out after all..


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Trenton said:


> You are killing me with anticipation. That is so romantic! Love it Plan 9 and so grateful you decided to share! Look forward to reading more.


Thank you for your kind words! I think it will be an interesting story.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh my...this is so darling...Love it ! Started out with Basic Training talk & camouflaged faces...leading to adoring eyes & obvious sexual tension ...a boyfriend pi$$ed...he's been replaced...
> 
> Awe the *Romance*... You went home looking like a clown, yet probably "high" ....knowing - this was the day, in those moments looking into each others eyes... it all changed ....this girl & you...it's gonna work out after all..


Well...I was falling in love, so people do stupid things for love...:rofl:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

*Becoming a Couple*
It wasn't long after the night where I tried out women's makeup for the first time in my life, the BF of my FG exited out of her life after she broke up with him. The next day she wanted to hang out with me alone. So for roughly a week we did things together - just the two of us - and had a lot of fun. We got to know each other more and more. The weekend comes and we end up laying on her bed, gazing into each others eyes. We ended up gently caressing each other and we began kissing. At that moment, we became a couple. I was so inexperienced at this since I was a shy guy in HS and did not have a lot of experience with girls. She was a little more experienced than me - but not by much. Two engineering students figuring out how to navigate the world of dating. We had so much fun together. We talked about the fantasy novels we read, played pool at the student center, went to plays, ventured into the city and so many other little activities. We lived on an urban campus, so there was plenty to do. And we explored each other. We learned how to kiss better, we learned how to touch each other in erotic, loving ways. I remember one time before we ever had sex and we were making out and touching "above the waste only" rofl: how naive we were!), I remember we were in her room at dusk. There wasn't much light. She was reclining in a bean bag chair and I was kneeling in front of her. There wasn't much light. I took my shirt off for the first time in front of her and she gasped. I was hawt back then, LOL. I had the natural V shape, flat stomach and there was some light coming into the window that hit my body just right. At the risk of sounding like a cliche, it was magical. I felt so good to hear a woman gasp at the sight of my body. We lost our virginity to each other, and then the flood gates were opened. We acted like a married couple on their honeymoon. We made love A LOT. Shortly after we lost our virginity to each other, we spent the whole day in bed the following weekend after my roommate went home for the weekend. We had sex 7 times that day, tried for an 8th but I ultimately failed. We continued to explore each other and we got better at our love making. 

After the end of the spring semester, I had to spend my summer doing the second part of my training for the National Guard. I spent about 16 weeks at an active army military base. It was tough, but was a good experience. FG and I wrote each other daily - or more accurately she wrote me daily and I wrote as much as possible. When I could I would call her with my phone card on one of the pay phones (remember those days?). We stayed true to each other - at least as far as I knew. I had no reason to suspect that she cheated on me, and the thoughts never crossed my mind. While I was at the military base, she spent the summer at the university taking summer classes for her main passion - writing. She was an excellent writer, and many of my letters were long and very interesting. She once wrote to me that she sees us getting married and that she would love to get pregnant someday so that she would have a part of me inside her. I was no slouch in my writing either, and I sent her some stories that I thought of, a little poetry and even some erotic writing. Eventually, the summer came to an end and I went back to school for the fall semester.

I remember the first time I saw her. I remember exactly what she was wearing and how good she looked. I saw her and she didn't see me. I missed her so much, and I was so excited to be with her again. I lost the "freshman 15" and was back to my good body again. I followed her into the book store. She was buying her books for class and I decided I might as well do that as well. Her parents were in the city helping her set up her apartment that was just off of campus. I came up behind her in the store and tapped her on the shoulder, she turned around, took a look at me and gave me the same look she did the first time we ever met. It was so cute - like her face wanted to smile from ear to ear but she tried so hard not to smile so broadly. I beamed my smile at her - I didn't care. I was so happy to be together again. I asked her if she wanted to see my dorm room. This time I had a room to myself. She followed me to my room, warning me that her parents will be expecting her back soon. She came to my room and within a minute we were all over each other. We had so much pent up sexual energy that I didn't last very long at all - maybe 5 min tops. She still had her orgasm, and to this day it's one of the most memorable moments of sex I have ever had with her.

What a great way to start my sophomore year.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

LOL, are you guys bored yet?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Not bored at all...just fanning myself after that last post. :rofl:

I'm eagerly awaiting the next part of this love story.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Plan 9 from OS said:


> At the risk of sounding like a cliche, it was magical. I felt so good to hear a woman gasp at the sight of my body. We lost our virginity to each other, and then the flood gates were opened. We acted like a married couple on their honeymoon. We made love A LOT. Shortly after we lost our virginity to each other, we spent the whole day in bed the following weekend after my roommate went home for the weekend. *We had sex 7 times that day*, tried for an 8th but I ultimately failed. We continued to explore each other and we got better at our love making.


 .... 7 times a day !! Is that possible - What HORN DOGS you both were...Damn ! 

And you were each other's 1st... Very precious... 

Not sure how old you are now but I bet you can relate to the words of ....  Remember When - Alan Jackson ...looking back over a love story... 

This one gets me & the husband every time!


----------



## Ikaika

Plan 9 from OS said:


> LOL, are you guys bored yet?


I tried to say this once and was threatened by certain poster.  I would find myself on the "Innappropriate" thread. 

NO, NO, and again NO it is not boring. Your story, CA and Trenton's trumps mine by a mile. But, we all see ourselves through our own colored shades. 

Please keep going. As you were soldier.


----------



## Ikaika

BTW, look at a recent exchange on Trenton's story to see how important it is to have this thread come to life.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

SimplyAmorous said:


> .... *7 times a day !! Is that possible - What HORN DOGS you both were...Damn ! *
> 
> And you were each other's 1st... Very precious...
> 
> Not sure how old you are now but I bet you can relate to the words of ....  Remember When - Alan Jackson ...looking back over a love story...
> 
> This one gets me & the husband every time!


It's possible... But never that many times again in one day!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

*A Time of Transitions*
So my FG and I had our share of fun during our sophomore year. Our relationship grew deeper. She had her own apartment. I had a dorm room all to myself, but she had a 1 bedroom apartment so I actually spent almost every night we were at school together at her place. We definitely were not chaste, but I think you guys got the gist of what we were doing in my last post, so I'll spare you the details so that so that I won't be accused of bragging. I'll only state that this was a year of exploration. We learned so much about each other and how to give pleasure to the point of pure ecstasy. We've shared a lot of "firsts' that year, and we relished the opportunities to experiment. We also still went out to the movies, saw plays together, ventured into the city, walked out into the nice suburbs to see the local flavor. Our school campus was rather unique. We had parts that were distinctly a campus, but half of the campus was so thoroughly blended into the city that it was hard to tell a university building from a city building if not for the bronze plaques. We had a pretty cool movie theater a block away from a cluster of university buildings. It had conventional seating closer to the screen, but in the back there were a variety of tables, chairs, recliners and couches... Also, there was all sorts of erotic art on the walls inside the theater as well. It also had a nice coffee shop in the front too. 

I've prattled on a lot about our time together. A number of you may have even gotten the impression that our lives were a lot like a fairy tale. To me, a lot of it was like that. But the sad reality is that we had plenty of ups and downs. I could definitely be a jerk, short tempered, clingy, etc. Don't get me wrong, I had some good traits but I had some bad ones too. The FG was not perfect either, and she had her bouts of being insecure and sometimes a doormat herself. But overall, I thought we had a great relationship. Overall, it was definitely good. We started to talk more and more about what it would be like to be married. We fantasized about what our futures together may look like, the types of kids we could have - all sorts of things like that. It was a very special time for us then. We both chose to go into different majors in engineering. We weren't together during class, but we tried to eat lunch together as much as possible and we always had our evenings and weekends together (and mornings). 

Our sophomore year came to a close, and we both elected to go into co-op programs. These are basically like internships except you rotate between a semester of class and a semester at work. You did at least 3 work semesters - usually you go for 4. My co-op took me to a company that was out of state while me FG was able to stick around local. We saw each other a lot over weekends, and those visits were full of passion. We also talked to each other regularly on the phone as well. We were separated, but we were going strong. Then one summer day, my FG called me and told me that she wanted to break up. I was devastated, confused, angry and bewildered. I didn't understand why she wanted to. It came down to that she met a guy at her co-op and she was developing feelings for him. A week passes, and she calls my and says "I think I made a mistake, can you come out to see me?". I happily say yes and drive out to see her. Well, since that conversation she swung back into wanting to break up again. I was angry and hurt again. I talked to her about it and I pulled out all the stops to try to win her over. She came onto me and started kissing me and wanted to have sex. It didn't feel right. I pushed her away, and I said "I'm not doing this, you're forcing yourself on me. It's over".

And just like that, the relationship was ripped apart and the remnants were scattered in the wind. I saw her somewhat regularly after we got back to school during the first half of our junior year semester, but after that I saw her maybe twice after that semester was over and then never again after.

If some of you are going WTF!?!?...I don't blame you. But I have a method to my madness.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *Plan 9 from OS said*: I've prattled on a lot about our time together. *A number of you may have even gotten the impression that our lives were a lot like a fairy tale. To me, a lot of it was like that.*


 I can relate to THIS .... When a couple thrives on being together so much, when it fulfills something within them...it CAN feel this way... when we look back with such fond memories - despite some of the down times, somehow we don't even remember some of that!











> But the sad reality is that we had plenty of ups and downs. I could definitely be a jerk, short tempered, clingy, etc. Don't get me wrong, I had some good traits but I had some bad ones too. The FG was not perfect either, and she had her bouts of being insecure and sometimes a doormat herself.


 I was laughing at the clingy & doormatism...you sound perfect for each other !



> But overall, I thought we had a great relationship. Overall, it was definitely good. *We started to talk more and more about what it would be like to be married. We fantasized about what our futures together may look like, the types of kids we could have - all sorts of things like that. It was a very special time for us then. *We both chose to go into different majors in engineering. We weren't together during class, but we tried to eat lunch together as much as possible and we always had our evenings and weekends together (and mornings).


 Awe...don't we all do this .... 











> *And just like that, the relationship was ripped apart and the remnants were scattered in the wind.* I saw her somewhat regularly after we got back to school during the first half of our junior year semester, but after that I saw her maybe twice after that semester was over *and then never again after.*
> 
> If some of you are going WTF!?!?...I don't blame you. But I have a method to my madness.


"...and then Never again".... Yes, we're hanging on ...


----------



## Coffee Amore

Plan 9 from OS said:


> *
> I've prattled on a lot about our time together. A number of you may have even gotten the impression that our lives were a lot like a fairy tale. To me, a lot of it was like that. But the sad reality is that we had plenty of ups and downs. I could definitely be a jerk, short tempered, clingy, etc. Don't get me wrong, I had some good traits but I had some bad ones too. The FG was not perfect either, and she had her bouts of being insecure and sometimes a doormat herself. But overall, I thought we had a great relationship. Overall, it was definitely good. We started to talk more and more about what it would be like to be married. We fantasized about what our futures together may look like, the types of kids we could have - all sorts of things like that. It was a very special time for us then. We both chose to go into different majors in engineering. We weren't together during class, but we tried to eat lunch together as much as possible and we always had our evenings and weekends together (and mornings).
> 
> *


*

I like your honesty and I could so relate to this post. We did much the same thing... we were also in different majors. We also spend weekends and evenings together too. It's wonderful to see the similarities in the various stories here in LTSiM.*


----------



## Ikaika

I love this story... just makes me   

Real struggles, real love, real commitment.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

drerio said:


> I love this story... just makes me
> 
> Real struggles, real love, real commitment.


I do to. But I hope you saw that I was dumped and that chapter has been closed for good. 

When I get a little more time, I'll continue the story.


----------



## Ikaika

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I do to. But I hope you saw that I was dumped and that chapter has been closed for good.
> 
> When I get a little more time, I'll continue the story.


I read through the first input only.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

*I've been dumped by the one I thought would marry. Now what?*
I was officially "single" again. It was painful because I thought I had a lot in common with the college GF. When you are the one being dumped, you have a lot of time to reflect on the relationship and wonder what went wrong. You start to second guess yourself and wonder how bad of a person were you. I knew I was a real jerk at times, self centered, demanding and generally not always pleasant to be around. Don't get me wrong, there were plenty of good times plus she wasn't exactly the perfect person either. But if you think about it, our environment played a huge role in our relationship. You're on your own for the first time. Mom and dad aren't sleeping in the room down the hall from you. Both of us were in stressful majors where we had to put in time studying - putting in late hours at times while others with easier course loads could spend more time blowing off steam. Despite that, college was still the "best" years of my life when you consider that you are on your own, your only responsibility was going to school and you weren't directly responsible for your own bills. It was a relationship started when you are still sheltered from real life. Plenty of these relationships make it past this and into the real world. Ours did not. Plenty of soul searching by me was done. I knew it was time to move on, but it did hurt. No lie about that.

I'm cooling my heels in my apartment at my summer work/study job. I concentrate more on the friends I made there. My friend at work - who was doing a work/study himself but from another university - had an ex GF who was working at an internship for a company across town. Even though they were no longer dating, they remained friends with some benefits on occasion. So they thought it would be nice to take me out to lunch one day to take my mind off of my breakup. It's been about a month since the day I received the news. So on the way to lunch, my friend tells me that his ex is bringing another girl to accompany her. I thought that was pretty cool because it was a chance to meet someone different, and it would be a nice group of 4. I thought if nothing else, I won't feel like the 3rd wheel. The girl was pretty cute. She was rather shy, but she was talkative too. I don't know why exactly, but I really felt at ease and I forgot about my breakup. I really made the girl crack up at some of my dumb jokes. It felt nice to laugh and to have a good time for a change. At the end of lunch, we either made plans for the 4 of us to meet up at my apartment to hang out and watch a movie on PPV. We may have made the plans after lunch - not sure when anymore. But you know, it was nice to be hanging out with just a group of friends.

But...the ex GF of my friend had ulterior motives. Someone decided that they were going to play matchmaker. The funny thing is though that I used to be pretty bad at picking up signals from other women back in my single days. I should have seen it coming. But I didn't right away. I did piece it together before our next get together for movie night. As the next few days passed, I was a little bemused, anxious and nervous all at the same time. I was wondering "what am I getting myself into?". I'll find out soon.


----------



## Ikaika

The parts of feeling self-centered, not uncommon. I think I waited to get married till I was in my 30s because for most of my early adult life I was extremely self-centered. I am pretty sure if I had gotten married during that time in my life I would have been divorced, married, divorced, married... etc.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

drerio said:


> The parts of feeling self-centered, not uncommon. I think I waited to get married till I was in my 30s because for most of my early adult life I was extremely self-centered. I am pretty sure if I had gotten married during that time in my life I would have been divorced, married, divorced, married... etc.


Indeed. When you're at the university, life is still all about you. Some people never get out of that phase. You have no real responsibilities aside from study hard and get good grades. Add in being on your own and it can go to your head.


----------



## firefly789

This is a very well written and engaging tale of your marriage so far. I almost wish I had started reading it when it was all finished because I can't wait to see the rest unfold!


----------

